# Show your LOWRIDER BIKES



## super natural (Sep 18, 2003)

http://www.angelfire.com/sc3/index1/bikeme...upernatural.jpg 
here is mine


----------



## super natural (Sep 18, 2003)

http://www.angelfire.com/sc3/index1/bikeme...nito/jsbike.jpg 

http://www.angelfire.com/sc3/index1/bikeme...r/omarsbike.jpg

http://www.angelfire.com/sc3/index1/bikeme.../adrianbike.jpg


my homeboys bikes


----------



## chubbz (Feb 3, 2003)

pics are on the webpage in my signature..sick bikes yo..gotta keep it nice and greazy in this bitch


----------



## babybikeboi2 (Apr 22, 2003)

dude, that last pic posted, the red bike. that is totally cool. i totally have to try that on my fork sweet ass idea :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

My temporary site: http://www.WickedDragon68.150m.com


----------



## nickles only (Oct 4, 2003)

here is how TECHNIQUES BIKE CLUB does it in DALLAS


----------



## super natural (Sep 18, 2003)

man those are alsome bike :thumbsup:


----------



## SKReeCH (Apr 7, 2003)

damn this shit is hotter than sex :biggrin: 








sike but that shit is hot though 
is that a 20" or 16?


----------



## STW (Mar 7, 2002)




----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

my lil street custom "cool water"


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

..or/and check my homepage  :biggrin:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin´Kev_@Dec 11 2003, 11:38 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 holy shit Kevs bike has Paint :0


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STW_@Dec 11 2003, 08:05 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302+Dec 12 2003, 07:49 AM--></span><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Lownslow302 @ Dec 12 2003, 07:49 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'><!--QuoteBegin--Cruizin´Kev_@Dec 11 2003, 11:38 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit Kevs bike has Paint :0[/b][/quote]
no, its not really finished.. its only primered... this is a old pic, now the frame has some new weldings and stuff....... sorry, dont have any new pics for you... :dunno:


----------



## GracefulSpeed (Dec 4, 2003)

heres a few pics of mine.. sorry for the shitty quality






























i put it on ebay but from the looks of it i wont be selling it, so im thinking im gonna take it a apart and make a few more modifications to the frame.. maybe make it a 3 wheel... not sure yet... anyone know where i can get some custom parts made?


----------



## STW (Mar 7, 2002)

http://www.lowrider-lounge.de/stwbike.avi

A Video of mine


----------



## super natural (Sep 18, 2003)

cool man


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

check out our clubs bikes in our site: (many more pics coming soon..)

<a href=\'http://www.enchanteddreamz.com\' target=\'_blank\'>www.enchanteddreamz.com</a> 



Last edited by EnchantedDrmzCEO at Jan 1 2004, 10:31 AM


----------



## super natural (Sep 18, 2003)

http://www.drasticautoclub.com/Shows-Event...rshow01-231.jpg

my home boys bike from Low perfections BC


----------

